# Visa to conduct Postdoctoral Research in SA



## Naja16 (12 mo ago)

Hey everyone,

I have been in SA for the past five years on a study visa (PhD graduate from Wits) and most recently a visitors visa endorsed for research (for a postdoctoral fellowship). I have also been in a relationship with a SA citizen for the past 7 years. 

My visitors visa endorsed for research (11(1)(b)(iii)) expires at the end of the month. I tried to change conditions within SA to a critical skills visa. I thought Directive 7 of 2019 allowed me to do this as a life partner of a SA citizen, but apparently, this directive doesn't apply to the type of visa I am on. Therefore I am having to return to the UK to apply for a new visa. 

I have been offered another Postdoctoral fellowship for a 1-year contract. The university recommends I apply for another visitors visa endorsed for research (11(1)(b)(iii)). However, I don't want to do this if I am going to have to return to the UK again in a years time to apply for another visa. It is expensive and frustrating to have to be away from my partner for 2-3 months. I have considered applying for a visitors visa 11(6) (reside with my partner and work), but it seems that I am not able to apply for this visa from the embassy in London as the VFS website in the UK does not list this visa category. I have considered applying for a critical skills visa with my offer of employment, but not sure if a postdoctoral fellow counts as a job for this visa category. Has anyone had any luck applying for a visa other than a visitors visa with a postdoctoral fellowship offer?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## James Makris (Dec 3, 2021)

Naja16 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been in SA for the past five years on a study visa (PhD graduate from Wits) and most recently a visitors visa endorsed for research (for a postdoctoral fellowship). I have also been in a relationship with a SA citizen for the past 7 years.
> 
> ...


I know someone who tried to apply for a critical skills visa using a post doctoral researcher offer letter and it was rejected on the basis that a post doctoral researcher should apply for a study visa not a critical skills visa.


----------



## Naja16 (12 mo ago)

James Makris said:


> I know someone who tried to apply for a critical skills visa using a post doctoral researcher offer letter and it was rejected on the basis that a post doctoral researcher should apply for a study visa not a critical skills visa.


Hmm okay, thanks! I had not considered a study visa for a postdoc. I will have to look into that.


----------

